# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Notifica sentenza

## revisor

Buongiorno, per la notifica di una sentenza (vinta) bisogna notificare all'AdE la copia della sentenza autentica in bollo, rilasciataci dalla commissione, e una copia si deposita nei successivi 30 gg alla Commissione, oppure è il contrario?Vi ringrazio per la risposta. (contrario nel senso che la copia autentica va depositata in commissione e una copia all'AdE.)

----------


## revisor

..qualcuno cortesemente potrebbe aiutarmi,..vi ringrazio

----------


## SPICCHIO

a me pare che la notifica della sentenza debba avvenire tramite uffciale giudiziario ex art. 137 c.p.c.

----------


## revisor

..no...spicchio..con il D.L.40/2010 si può optare per posta...è solo che alcune volte ci sono piccole cose burocratiche che non ti spiega nessuno; in commissione mi hanno detto, per esempio, di fare a testa mia, poi però se qualcosa non va bene te la contestano! credo che farò come per il ricorso, notificando la copia autentica in bollo all'AdE senza deposito in commissione, tanto per il decorso del termine breve dovrebbe bastare la notifica.

----------


## fabioalessandro

originale all'ente impositore
e lo copia dichiarata conforme all'originale in commissione

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> originale all'ente impositore
> e lo copia dichiarata conforme all'originale in commissione

  Hmmm mi sfugge il senso della dichiarazione di conformità...essa si fa per gli atti di parte! tra l'altro il nuo art. 38, richiama solo l'art. 16 del 546 e non il 22 dove viene sancito che per il ricorso notificato a mezzo posta occorre fare la dichiarazione di conformità. 
Art. 38
2. Le parti hanno l'onere di provvedere direttamente alla notificazione
della sentenza alle altre parti a norma dell'articolo 16  depositando,
nei successivi trenta giorni, l'originale o copia autentica  dell'originale
notificato, ovvero *copia autentica* della sentenza consegnata o spedita  per posta, con fotocopia della ricevuta di  deposito  o  della  spedizione  per
raccomandata  a  mezzo  del  servizio  postale  unitamente  all'avviso   di
ricevimento nella segreteria, che ne rilascia  ricevuta  e  l'inserisce
nel fascicolo d'ufficio.

----------


## fabioalessandro

perfetto grazie per la news
io in realtà ho smepre allegato la copia dichiarata conforme
ottima precisazione

----------


## revisor

> originale all'ente impositore
> e lo copia dichiarata conforme all'originale in commissione

  comunque sia, il deposito servirebbe solo sostanzialmente se devi farti attestare il passaggio in giudicato o chiedere l'apposizione della formula esecutiva, altrimenti è inutile.

----------


## SPICCHIO

infatti... sono novità introdotte dalla la manovra estiva...

----------


## sabrinallt

ciao a tutti, 
riprendo questo vecchio post perchè ho bisogno di capire come muovermi alla luce delle modifiche normative.
Ho recentemente vinto un ricorso per un rimborso irap, stamattina ho ritirato copia della sentenza perchè avrei intenzione di notificarla per fare scattare il termine breve per un eventuale appello dell'Ag. Entrate (che ritengo scontato)...però ho dei dubbi:
1) innanzitutto mi hanno fatto applicare sull'istanza di rilascio delle 2 copie un bollo da 21 , per nuovi diritti di copia (e fin qui ci sono), poichè ho richiesto due copie una autentica e una conforme;
2) poi sull'istanza di rilascio delle copie mi hanno applicato il bollo da 14,62 che mi ero portata dietro, ma io l'avevo portato perchè intendevo apporlo sulla copia autentica da notificare all'Agenzia delle Entrate...
questo fatto mi è parso strano anche perchè il responsabile ha fatto riferimento al fatto che il mio ricorso era stato presentato prima di una certa data...presumo quella da cui sono entrati in vigore i nuovi diritti di copia per gli atti...
3) poi mi hanno indirizzato dal segretario della sezione per farmi rilasciare le copie della sentenza, ma lui quando ha visto la richiesta mi ha detto che non dovevano apporre la marca da bollo da 14,62  perchè quella andava sulla copia autentica da notificare all'Ag. Entrate, quindi mi ha autenticato pure la fotocopia della richiesta di rilascio delle copie della sentenza  ( su cui c'era il  bollo da 14,62 ) in modo che lo potessi consegnare insieme alla copia autentica...nel caso in cui l'ageenzia facesse problemi...
Ora il punto è:
il bollo da 14,62 sulla richiesta andava apposto?
dato che ho vinto il ricorso, non voglio pasticciare e fregarmi con le mie mani in un eventuale appello...quindi vi chiedo che cosa devo fare?  
devo apporre un nuovo bollo da 14,62 sulla copia autentica e notificarla all'Agenzia?
Grazie per la comprensione e il sostegno!!

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> ciao a tutti, 
> riprendo questo vecchio post perchè ho bisogno di capire come muovermi alla luce delle modifiche normative.
> Ho recentemente vinto un ricorso per un rimborso irap, stamattina ho ritirato copia della sentenza perchè avrei intenzione di notificarla per fare scattare il termine breve per un eventuale appello dell'Ag. Entrate (che ritengo scontato)...però ho dei dubbi:
> 1) innanzitutto mi hanno fatto applicare sull'istanza di rilascio delle 2 copie un bollo da 21 , per nuovi diritti di copia (e fin qui ci sono), poichè ho richiesto due copie una autentica e una conforme;
> 2) poi sull'istanza di rilascio delle copie mi hanno applicato il bollo da 14,62 che mi ero portata dietro, ma io l'avevo portato perchè intendevo apporlo sulla copia autentica da notificare all'Agenzia delle Entrate...
> questo fatto mi è parso strano anche perchè il responsabile ha fatto riferimento al fatto che il mio ricorso era stato presentato prima di una certa data...presumo quella da cui sono entrati in vigore i nuovi diritti di copia per gli atti...
> 3) poi mi hanno indirizzato dal segretario della sezione per farmi rilasciare le copie della sentenza, ma lui quando ha visto la richiesta mi ha detto che non dovevano apporre la marca da bollo da 14,62  perchè quella andava sulla copia autentica da notificare all'Ag. Entrate, quindi mi ha autenticato pure la fotocopia della richiesta di rilascio delle copie della sentenza  ( su cui c'era il  bollo da 14,62 ) in modo che lo potessi consegnare insieme alla copia autentica...nel caso in cui l'ageenzia facesse problemi...
> Ora il punto è:
> il bollo da 14,62 sulla richiesta andava apposto?
> ...

  Che pasticcio!!!!!!! Sulla richiesta della sentenza si appongono solo i diritti di copia, le marche da bollo vanno sugli atti, per l'assolvimento dell'imposta di bollo. Ma ti hanno almeno messo la formula di conformità?

----------


## sabrinallt

> Che pasticcio!!!!!!! Sulla richiesta della sentenza si appongono solo i diritti di copia, le marche da bollo vanno sugli atti, per l'assolvimento dell'imposta di bollo. Ma ti hanno almeno messo la formula di conformità?

  Il segretario, visto il pasticcio mi ha apposto il seguente timbro sulla copia della richiesta: per copia autentica dell'originale.
Intanto ho trovato anche queste info: per i ricorsi presentati prima delle modifiche normative sui nuovi diritti di copia sulle richieste ci va sia il bollo da 14,62 e andrebbero anche conteggiati i nuovi diritti di copia. Quindi sembrerebbe che l'addetto alla cancelleria abbia fatto bene, il mio dubbio ora é se devo anche mettere la marca da bollo sulla notifica x l'agenzia delle entrate. E se posso fare la notifica con deposito diretto, come credo. 
Mi date una conferma? ciao e grazie ancora.

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> Il segretario, visto il pasticcio mi ha apposto il seguente timbro sulla copia della richiesta: per copia autentica dell'originale.
> Intanto ho trovato anche queste info: per i ricorsi presentati prima delle modifiche normative sui nuovi diritti di copia sulle richieste ci va sia il bollo da 14,62 e andrebbero anche conteggiati i nuovi diritti di copia. Quindi sembrerebbe che l'addetto alla cancelleria abbia fatto bene, il mio dubbio ora é se devo anche mettere la marca da bollo sulla notifica x l'agenzia delle entrate. E se posso fare la notifica con deposito diretto, come credo. 
> Mi date una conferma? ciao e grazie ancora.

  Puoi notificare direttamente come previsto dalle recenti modifiche, e non va aggiunta nessuna marca da bollo

----------


## sabrinallt

Sono stata in agenzia delle entrate, vi comunico che mi hanno fatto apporre la marca da bollo da 14,62 €.

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> Sono stata in agenzia delle entrate, vi comunico che mi hanno fatto apporre la marca da bollo da 14,62 .

  Sulla base di quale norma? Oppure è per la prassi "non sapendo mettiamo?"

----------


## sabrinallt

In realtà ho ricevuto anche lì pareri contrastanti, 
tre impiegati si sono consultati tra loro ed hanno dato responso negativo...per la verità mi sono sembrati tutti molto confusi...e poi l'aria condizionata era rotta...;-) 
Poi sono andata da un quarto, che a dire il vero mi è sembrato più lucido e più esperto, lui ha decretato la necessità della marca...ma non mi ha indicato nessuna norma di riferimento...alla fine stremata anch'io dalla mancanza dell'aria condizionata ho optato per la marca da bollo...

----------


## MrDike

> In realtà ho ricevuto anche lì pareri contrastanti, 
> tre impiegati si sono consultati tra loro ed hanno dato responso negativo...per la verità mi sono sembrati tutti molto confusi...e poi l'aria condizionata era rotta...;-) 
> Poi sono andata da un quarto, che a dire il vero mi è sembrato più lucido e più esperto, lui ha decretato la necessità della marca...ma non mi ha indicato nessuna norma di riferimento...alla fine stremata anch'io dalla mancanza dell'aria condizionata ho optato per la marca da bollo...

  *D.M. 27 Dicembre 2011* 
I commi 1 e 2 dell'art. 3 stabiliscono in che modo sono assolte le spese per il rilascio delle copie. In particolare, è specificato che tali spese sono a carico del richiedente *e vengono riscosse, all'atto della presentazione della domanda, mediante l'applicazione di marche da bollo ordinarie sulla medesima domanda a cura dell'ufficio di segreteria cui va inoltrata la richiesta*.  
Gli uffici di segreteria provvedono ad annotare sull'originale l'avvenuto rilascio di copia di sentenze o di altri provvedimenti dell'autorità giudiziaria in forma esecutiva ai sensi dell'articolo 475 del codice di procedura civile. 
Infine, il comma 3 del medesimo articolo prevede che le disposizioni contenute nel presente decreto si applicano a decorrere dal giorno successivo a quello della pubblicazione nella Gazzetta Ufficiale della Repubblica italiana e, quindi, dal 1° marzo 2012.

----------

